# World of Warcraft + Windows 7 64bit = Teuflisch böse Mixtur?



## Elàna - Tirion (14. Juli 2009)

Hallöchen;

ich bin Besitzer von Windows 7 Rc1 64bit, und habe Probleme in WoW, genauer gesagt, in Northrend und Dalaran.

Irgendwie gehen dort die FPS teilweise runter bis auf 3 - 4 Frames, auch ohne dynamische Schatten. In Northrend sind bei mir die typischen Ruckelgebiete Zul'Drak, Drachenöde und Grizzlyhügel. Der Rest ruckelt nur selten bis gar nicht.

Mein System:

AMD Athlon X2 5000+ 64bit 2,6 GhZ
Geforce 8600 GT 256MB
2 GB RAM

Und Addons ausmachen bringt gar nichts. Genauso wenig wie die Auflösung zu ändern. Die Grafikeinstellungen sind alle auf Hoch, bis auf Texturenfilter, Multisampling und Dynamische Schatten.

Liegts an Windows 7 dass es so ruckelt, oder liegts an was anderem?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus für eure Antworten und Lösungsvorschläge.

MfG Elàna - Tirion


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2009)

Eingabeverzögerungen deaktiviert in den Grafikeinstellungen?


----------



## Elàna - Tirion (14. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Eingabeverzögerungen deaktiviert in den Grafikeinstellungen?



Jap. Soll ichs aktivieren oder am besten sein lassen?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (14. Juli 2009)

An windows 7 64bit kann es nicht liegen da ich ohne problem wow w7 64bit selber spiele.


----------



## Elàna - Tirion (14. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> An windows 7 64bit kann es nicht liegen da ich ohne problem wow w7 64bit selber spiele.



Hast aber ein weit aus besseres System als ich, oder?


----------



## Gomel (14. Juli 2009)

Ich spiele es auch unter Win7 64Bit und muss sagen,das es sogar ein kleinwenig besser läuft als unter WinXP


----------



## Meales (14. Juli 2009)

Wieso hast du eigendlich 64 Bit bei 2 GB-Ram?


----------



## Elàna - Tirion (14. Juli 2009)

Meales schrieb:


> Wieso hast du eigendlich 64 Bit bei 2 GB-Ram?



Naja, n paar haben mal gesagt gehabt, dass es besser sei, Performance technisch und so... war aber scheinbar ein Griff ins Klo.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juli 2009)

Elàna schrieb:


> Naja, n paar haben mal gesagt gehabt, dass es besser sei, Performance technisch und so... war aber scheinbar ein Griff ins Klo.



Nur wenn das Programm auch 64-bit optimiert ist, bzw du 4GB oder mehr RAM hast.

ansonsten trittst du dir selbst auf die Füße, da 64bit normalerweise einen höheren RAM-Verbrauch hat.


----------



## Elàna - Tirion (14. Juli 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Nur wenn das Programm auch 64-bit optimiert ist, bzw du 4GB oder mehr RAM hast.
> 
> ansonsten trittst du dir selbst auf die Füße, da 64bit normalerweise einen höheren RAM-Verbrauch hat.


Na klasse.... dann kann ich ja den PC wieder neu aufsetzen... schade, dass man von 64-bit nicht auf 32-bit downgraden kann...


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (14. Juli 2009)

Elàna schrieb:


> Na klasse.... dann kann ich ja den PC wieder neu aufsetzen... schade, dass man von 64-bit nicht auf 32-bit downgraden kann...



wie wär es einfach 2 GB mehr kaufen? Ram ist echt nicht teuer.


----------



## Elàna - Tirion (14. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> wie wär es einfach 2 GB mehr kaufen? Ram ist echt nicht teuer.



Naja, die nächsten Monate hab ich leider nich soviel Cash, von daher fällts flach. Und dem PC könnts auch gut tun, mal wieder neu aufgesetzt zu werden^^


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (14. Juli 2009)

du hast keine 30 Euro für ram O.o


----------



## Elàna - Tirion (14. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> du hast keine 30 Euro für ram O.o



Hey, ich bin erst 17, und gehe noch zur Schule (Wirtschaftsschule)^^


----------



## Klos1 (14. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich Wirtschaftsschule höre, dann denke ich an Steno. Da hatte ich nur schlechte Noten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elàna - Tirion (14. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Wenn ich Wirtschaftsschule höre, dann denke ich an Steno. Da hatte ich nur schlechte Noten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Steno haben wir zwar nicht, aber dafür Lehrer, bei denen willste freiwillig ausm Fenster hüpfen:

Der Mathe und Physiklehrer is notgeil, schaut den Mädels auffällig innen Ausschnitt. Soll seine Frau 6x mit Ex-Schülerinnen betrogen haben (ich traus ihm sogar zu). Und wenn n Mädel mit viel Ausschnitt und Oberweite ne 3.5 hat, kriegt sie ne 3. Naja, Notgeil halt.

Die Englischlehrerin kann gar kein Englisch reden, lieber redet sie in unserem Dialekt (Allemannisch)

Der Geschichtelehrer erinnert an eine Möve und quatscht dich so zu, dass du einpennst.

Der Relilehrer gibt dir ne 2, selbst wenn du nur shice baust. Dafür quatscht der uns so zu, dass ich jedes Mal danach nen Psychiater, Valium und ne Aspirin brauch

Die Deutschlehrerin sagt öfters gerne mal "Opfer". Bei ner Präsentation hat mal einer Opfer reingeschrien, die dann so "Aber du bist hier doch das größte Opfer!"

Unser BWL-Lehrer und Datenverarbeitungslehrer is ne Memme und ne Heule. Wenn er uns zusammenscheißt, siehts meistens dann so aus, als würde der gleich heulen

Und unsere Textverarbeitungslehrerin ist mit uns total überfordert xD

Naja, die Schule hat auch gute Seiten: Wöchtenlich nur 22 Stunden Schule^^

So, und jetzt BTT, den Rest können wir ja per PN "besprechen"^^


----------



## tabor03 (14. Juli 2009)

es liegt am ram, also mama oma etc anhauen und 2 gb ram kaufen gehen


----------



## Azuriel (14. Juli 2009)

Elàna schrieb:


> Die Deutschlehrerin sagt öfters gerne mal "Opfer". Bei ner Präsentation hat mal einer Opfer reingeschrien, die dann so "Aber du bist hier doch das größte Opfer!"



geil, hätt mich weggeschmissen ^^

@Topic:  87% sign zu dem ram, hab auch Win7RC laufen und kann nicht klagen, allerdings mit 4GB ram


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Wieso sollte es am Ram liegen?!

Wenn du nicht grade im Hintergrund Photoshop offen hast reichen 2GB vollkommen. 
Win7 und WoW brauchen zusammen vllt 1 GB, lass es 1,5 sein .. (muss grad ungefähr schätzen, weiß es net genau)

Frage: Hast du dir richtigen Treiber von Nvidia drauf gemacht? Ich zB hab erst nach Tagen gemerkt, dass ich nie die richtigen Treiber installiert hab. Die Treiber die bei Win7 dabei sind sind schon so gut, da fällt es vllt nicht gleich auf. Es war mir schlichtweg nicht aufgefallen, weil egal ob ich 50 oder 90fps hab xD

Ansonsten hast du natürlich Recht, die 9600GT ist kein Monsterteil, sollte für WoW aber eigentlich reichen.
Du hast nichts über Auflösung und AA und AF gesagt. Was hast du da eingestellt?
Ich zock zum Beispiel in Full-HD, da würde deine Karte schon aus Prinzip in die Knie gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Hast du auch die neusten Grafikkartentreiber installiert, oder einfach die von W7 gelassen? Wenn nicht, mach das mal.


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Äh .. ich bin jetzt grade echt sprachlos irgendwie -.-

Hast du schon in der Schule abgeschrieben Gauloises?


----------



## Elàna - Tirion (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Äh .. ich bin jetzt grade echt sprachlos irgendwie -.-
> 
> Hast du schon in der Schule abgeschrieben Gauloises?



Du hast dich übrigens vertan mit der Grafikkarte^^ Ich hab eine 8600 GT, keine 9600 GT^^


Als Auflösung hab ich 1280x1024, und Anisotrophe Filterung is aus. Ich krieg eig. auch nur 3-4 Frames weniger, wenn ich AF rein hau.

(Nein, ich bin heute nicht in der Schule, heut is pädagogischer Tag^^)


----------



## painschkes (15. Juli 2009)

_8600GT = 9600GT 

Deshalb hatte claet das gesagt.. _


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Das wegen der Schule und Abschreiben hab ich geschrieben, weil Gauloises genau meine Frage nochmal gestellt hat, war nicht auf dich bezogen.

Und genau diese Frage hast du btw nicht beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Auflösung ist eigentlich für die Karte machbar.


----------



## Elàna - Tirion (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Das wegen der Schule und Abschreiben hab ich geschrieben, weil Gauloises genau meine Frage nochmal gestellt hat, war nicht auf dich bezogen.
> 
> Und genau diese Frage hast du btw nicht beantwortet
> 
> ...



Ich glaub, ich trink lieber mal brav meinen Kaffee aus, dann krieg ich auch alles mit^^

Ich hab die neueste Treiber-Version, hab aber mal in der nVidia-Systemsteuerung von "Ausgeglichen" auf "3D-Anwendung entscheiden lassen" eingestellt. Müssen nur noch die Server on sein^^


----------



## DJTOMCAT (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo Elana,

nichts gegen dein System aber nunja okay... mit 17 hat man halt nicht die dicke patte um mal eben ein High-End System zu kaufen, aber wie meine Vorredner schon sagten, 64 Bit = mindestens 4GB Ram. Aber davon mal ab, ob ich mir mit diesem System überhaupt Win7 installieren würde ? Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dann doch lieber XP 32bit. Dann kommste mit den 2GB auch hin und brauchst kein unnötiges Geld ausgeben.


Also die Nvidia 8600 und 9600 sind zu 90% identisch, die haben nur mal nen anderen Kern verpasst bekommen, der die selbe Leistung bringt.  Wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss dann lieber ne 8800/9800GT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die bringt nochmal ca 30% mehr Leistung was bei anderen Spielen neben WoW sich auch bemerkbar macht :- ) Aber das war nur ein "lauter Gedanke"

Also wie schon gesagt, Windows 7 klingt schön und gut, aber ist halt nur RTM / RC und keine Final. Hält nur ein Jahr und ich habs hier auch schon liegen aber ob ich das meinem System antun will ? Reicht schon wenn der olle "Kunden" - SucheNachFehler - ArbeitsPC hier unter Vista läuft. 

Bisher ist XP zum Spielen immer noch die beste Wahl , was Leistung und Anforderungen angeht. Braucht nicht so viel Speicher, ab 1GB Ram bei SP3 gehts ordentlich. Den Rest genügen sich die Spiele und Anwendungen ^^. Es gibt so gut wie keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme, DOS Schinken laufen vernünftig und es läuft auch nach 90 Tagen dauerlauf noch Stabil ^^

Viele Grüße
Björn


----------



## Tundohr (24. Juli 2009)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem.

Mein System:
Q6600
ATI 4870
4GB RAM
Auflösung: 1680x1050

Unabhängig davon, was ich in den Grafikeinstellungen einstelle habe ich sehr niedrige Frames. In Dalaran z.B. 15-20 Frames. im 25er RAid komme ich auf 15-30 Frames. Das ist für meine Hardware eindeutig zu wenig und ich vermute langsam auch, dass es am Windows 7 64bit liegt. Ich hatte vorher Vista 64bit und dort das selbe Problem. Ich habe auch schon einige Zeit in die Suche bei google investiert für dieses Problem, man findet auch einige gleichgesinnte, aber keiner weiß eine Lösung :/

Alle anderen neuen Spiele laufen absolut Ruckelfrei auf meinem System, auf höchsten Details, höchster Auflösung etc.. Und wow ist da von den Anforderungen her wirklich ein Witz im Vergleich zu den aktuellen Spielen.


----------



## Nebola (24. Juli 2009)

Elàna schrieb:


> Der Geschichtelehrer erinnert an eine Möve und quatscht dich so zu, dass du einpennst.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mich bei dem Satz echt kaputt gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (24. Juli 2009)

wie alt ist die ati 4870? 

zum te:

kauf dir ram oder installier 32bit... bei win7 reichen 2gb sowieso nimmer zum zocken... 

auf der hülle von wotlk steht empfohlen 2gb ram. dann gabs noch nen schattenupdate damit mans noch höher drehen kann und win7 64bit frisst sicher noch mehr ram als win vista 32 bit.

spar auf ram^^ 4gb sind schon nice. hab nie probleme^^ .... omg ich erinnere mich gerade wieder an meine 512 mb ram ehrfahrungen in classic wow mitten in og xD


----------



## painschkes (24. Juli 2009)

_So ein Schwachsinn mit dem RAM..und wofür ist wichtig wie alt die Karte ist?..

... verstehen muss man das nicht? _


----------



## eMJay (24. Juli 2009)

Zwischen der 32Bit Version und der 64Bit Version gibt es nicht wirklich einen unterschied bei mir.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Juli 2009)

Ich spiel wunderbar mit 2GB RAM und Win7 64Bit

Allerdings nicht WoW ö.0


----------

